# Help with vaporesso swag



## New vaper1 (19/6/18)

Good day all ....soo I've recently gotten into the world of variable wattage with a vaporesso swag kit as I wanted something different from the eleaf I just 3 and s kits which I've got and enjoy using ...I do like this kit too its small and compact gives great flavour and vapour production but the coils seem to burn out too quick as I've gone through a new coil on a daily basis and I've been vaping at 28watts all this time I have primed coils and leave it to sit before use and start using it from about 19watts and work my way up to 28 again but it just seems to burn out damn fast ....sooo I've done some searching and seen smok coils can work in the tank too and I have no idea about smok at all so can someone recommend a good coil from smok that would be able to be used longer than a day even a weeks worth would be better ...any and all help will be appreciated


----------



## Shakez (19/6/18)

I think the coils need a little more power than that (unless you are using the cCell coil).

Also before putting a new coil in poke a hole in the cotton slots on the outside of the coil with a pin, helps with wicking. 
You are either pulling too hard and the coil isn't wicking properly or sometimes too little power can damage coils. 

I personally prefer the vaporesso coils to the smok coils. On another note you can use the new eleaf ijust 3 coils in that tank as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## New vaper1 (19/6/18)

Shakez said:


> I think the coils need a little more power than that (unless you are using the cCell coil).
> 
> Also before putting a new coil in poke a hole in the cotton slots on the outside of the coil with a pin, helps with wicking.
> You are either pulling too hard and the coil isn't wicking properly or sometimes too little power can damage coils.
> ...


Thanks for the reply ...I did try it at 40watts with the gt4 coils but it still ran out within the day and my average pull is around 2 seconds max soo I doubt that can be too long now ? ...I shall try poking the cotton first the next time I put a coil and see if it makes a difference ...btw can a 70/30 blend be making the coils burn out fast also ? And it is a clear juice im using thats not over sweet


----------



## Shakez (19/6/18)

New vaper1 said:


> Thanks for the reply ...I did try it at 40watts with the gt4 coils but it still ran out within the day and my average pull is around 2 seconds max soo I doubt that can be too long now ? ...I shall try poking the cotton first the next time I put a coil and see if it makes a difference ...btw can a 70/30 blend be making the coils burn out fast also ? And it is a clear juice im using thats not over sweet


I'm not sure about the 70/30 juice, that's what I use and I have coils lasting a week or so. I have heard hat sweetner can destroy coils, the only time I've had a coil last less than a day is with the Malaysian liquids.

My Gf uses a coil for like 2-3 weeks, both gt2 and gt4 coils. My Gt4 coils sit at 55-60w with minimal issues.

I have heard that sometimes you end up getting "dud" coils which is just a bad batch. Try purchase coils from a different store and see if that helps.


----------



## New vaper1 (19/6/18)

Shakez said:


> I'm not sure about the 70/30 juice, that's what I use and I have coils lasting a week or so. I have heard hat sweetner can destroy coils, the only time I've had a coil last less than a day is with the Malaysian liquids.
> 
> My Gf uses a coil for like 2-3 weeks, both gt2 and gt4 coils. My Gt4 coils sit at 55-60w with minimal issues.
> 
> I have heard that sometimes you end up getting "dud" coils which is just a bad batch. Try purchase coils from a different store and see if that helps.


I did try a different shop but still it had the same result ....if you dont mind what wattage does your gf use ?


----------



## Shakez (20/6/18)

New vaper1 said:


> I did try a different shop but still it had the same result ....if you dont mind what wattage does your gf use ?


Between 50 and 60 Watts, same as me. 

Yesterday I bought the Eleaf coils from Vaperite. These are the mesh coils in the new ijust3 tanks. Running it at 80w and the flavour is amazing. Definitely worth a try


----------



## Shakez (20/6/18)

They are the HW-M series coils. R50


----------



## New vaper1 (20/6/18)

Thanks for the reply ....I'll definitely be poping one of those in now and giving it a try ...I do enjoy the hw-m coils alot and they got a great life span ...was just wanting to see if theres anything else that would work to compare between it


----------

